# Sprinkler Install



## potterwc (Jul 1, 2019)

I bought a house in Plano, TX and I need to have a sprinkler system installed. The lot is about 4000sqft of turf and I will be doing a complete lawn renovation. Anyone know of who to call for estimates in the DFW area and about what an install costs?


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

6k sq ft I'd say $5,000 roughly. You can do it yourself but by the time you rent equipment, backflow value, timer, you'd be out half that in cost.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

May try the Dallas Hometown thread.


----------

